# Lake kennedy Carp



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Eewwwwww! Just kidding, thats one hell of a fish! how do they fight? And what kinda gear?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Good Fight , I Prefer micro lights For more fun , Im 6'1 So you can size the fish.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice catch.

As a kid I used to fish for those guys all summer at the grain elevators. When the huge grain ships came in it was like ringing the dinner bell. I caught one so big that I actually took it home thinking it might be a record and as a 9-10 year old that catches a 51.3 lb fish IT WAS A MONSTER. Only to get my dreams smashed, it did not even rank in the top 100.

Yellow corn on a hook was the ticket up there.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Ill have to try that , Thanks for the info.


----------



## CLIFF69 (Dec 23, 2010)

I fish that lake sometimes. i have seen those carp and they get big.that's is a nice one.Thank's for the good pic.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sure looks like a beast! 

Saw a bunch of those swimming around yesterday, when I was bluegill fishing with the kids. Will have to catch a few, I guess.


----------

